# Good deal or not?



## farmnewbie (Apr 18, 2014)

I am totally new to beekeeping and was really wanting to start a hive this year however been too late to find bees and get all the stuff that I would need. So I was just thinking that I would need to wait until next year. Until my husband forwarded me a craigslist add that someone is selling hives complete with bees and queen. Just wanted to ask you all if you thought it would be a smart decision or just wait until next year when I can order bees and start all my own. Here is a link to the add....

http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/grd/4433932790.html

Any input would be great!! 
Thanks!!


----------



## WildPrGardens (Mar 8, 2014)

Not totally outlandish.

Big city prices are not for me though since I pinch my nickels so hard they act like quarters.

Now if he'll bargin a little for two over-wintered colonies with a few extra supers and realizes he is practically adopting a new beekeeper with the deal it could well be the best deal around.

By being willing to deliver he sounds like he might be interested in you getting set up properly.

Is he close enough to be a mentor? 

He should be be willing to answer questions over the phone later.

Looks like he takes good care of his equipment. 

Goodluck


Could be a good source for local clubs and other beekeepers.


----------



## farmnewbie (Apr 18, 2014)

Well I am probably 2 hrs away from him. So not close enough for delivery and I'm not even sure if I should transport bees that far? However I would really love to start a hive this year and this might be my chance. 
What type of questions should I ask when calling him?


----------



## WildPrGardens (Mar 8, 2014)

Bees get moved from one side of the country to the other and north and south so a couple hours is nothing to worry about.

Questions?

Depends on how gabby you like to be and him.

How curious are you?

How long a beekeeper, does he have mites, does he treat with chemicals, any foulbrood, kind of bees, local mutts are fine, how old is the equipment, does he mark his queens with the proper year color, 10 or 8 frame boxes, deeps or mediums for hive bodies?

Will he let you come later in the day, spend some time showing you the bees, then let them settle down before closing them up after dusk for loading and hauling?

Do you have a pick-up or trailer? 
I have used a van, a station wagon and even just a small chevette but some people don't want the bees inside with them.

You'll need some rachet straps. One for around each hive to tie the stack tight together, then more to secure the hives in whatever you haul them in so they don't shift or tip over.

How handy are you guys? 

With the screened bottom boards the bees won't overheat while being closed up but I still wouldn't want to haul them in the middle of a sunny day.

A roll of duct tape is good to have.

If standard entrance a 3/4" board cut to fit will keep them closed in and duct tape on all joints will help from shifting.

How much studying on bees have you done yet? 
I don't want to write a book here.
Other people have already done a much better job of it.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

no problem transporting hives long distances .place a pice of screen wire over the entrance or other holes I tie a rope around the whole hive and duct tape to make sure it stays together .I also like to place them on a old couch cushin in the back of the truck to ease the bumps but if you have mostly smooth roads skip this . do all this after dark place them on there new stand at your home let them settle down for a hour or so and remove the screen before morning . ask him about any mites or medication he has used to prevent trouble and how old the hives are . hopefully you have found a good honest bee keeper, and he will be glad to help you get started
this is not really that expencive considering the cost of the hives and bees with shipping cost would equal that much ; you will also need a super or 2 with frames and foundation to get some honey . a good book is called' beekeeping for dummies '' it is for beginners and will be very helpful to you to read it . also get a couple
catalogs from the bee supply places to see what is available and what new stuff cost you may want to get a new bee suit and smoker .check ebay for this stuff also just watch out ordering stuff from overseas as it takes a long time to come in the mail


----------



## farmnewbie (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks so much! As far as how much research I've done...I've read a book. Lol. I am kinda a jump into it and learn as ya go kinda gal. The book I read is "Honey Bees and Beekeeping: A Year in the Life of an Apiary, 3rd Edition". It had Lots of info in it, but some of it confused me cause I've never seen any of the equipment or anything. I would like to take a crash course sometime but maybe this guy will be nice enough to give me a crash course. 

I'm sure I will have lots of questions once I start. 

I'm excited! I hope they are good bees and hives and I can convince the hubby to I buy them! He is a very handy guy and we have both a trailer and a pickup truck so transporting shouldn't be a problem. 

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## WildPrGardens (Mar 8, 2014)

What county are you in? 

Years ago I hot rodded into downtown Chicago on a Friday afternoon in less than 4 hrs to get some shorted supplies for a project that had to be completed before that Monday morning.

I don't remember where the bee suppliers are around Chicago but maybe you can get the extras you need on the same trip and see alot of equipment first hand in a showroom.

All the 'crash' courses around here last 4 to 6 weeks and ended last month.

Maybe you could load and secure your bees on the trailer during the day, leave them in place there, go on to the bee supplier etc, then come back that evening, close them up and head home.

You wouldn't _have_ to unload that night. You could wait till early the next morning to set them in place. Put a leafy branch or weeds in front of the hive entrance when you open it up so the bees have to re-orient to the hive when they come out.

All will be well.


There are a couple of honeybee forums that are a wealth of info for beginers.


----------



## farmnewbie (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm in Stephenson County.


----------



## WildPrGardens (Mar 8, 2014)

Whoa! 

I'm sure you can find beekeepers and bees much closer. 

I'd try to catch some swarns yet this spring.

Still plenty of time to get some gear, throw some swarm traps up, build some equipment and have your own bees this year.

Put some notices out for swarms, soneone will call you. One is bound to be low on a bush or tree that you can clip a branch and drop them in your box and take home easy.

When bees are in a swarm they don't have a home to defend. No young. No honey. So no stinging.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

That seems like a pretty steep price for only 2 deeps. you dont even get the honey supers. So your picture is twice as tall as what you will get. I believe you can do better than that. I know a guy who just sold off several hives of 2 deeps as you would be getting for 200.00 each. your call but I would pass.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Considering that nucs are selling for $135 in corrugated plastic containers at the moment. That's not a bad price.


----------



## farmnewbie (Apr 18, 2014)

Ok. I think I will pass on these then. Thanks for all your input. 
How do I set up a swarm trap?


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

if theres not a lot of bee keepers in your neighborhood your chances of catching a swarm are pretty low to zero .


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Dec 1, 2002)

I have a friend in Stephenson county whose husband just pasted away. They have enough equipment for 4 double deep hives with supers and a uncapper and a 4 frame hand crank extractor, smoker and veil for sale for $500.
I can get you the bees. PM if you want her number. I am bringing up nucs in the middle of may for $140 each.


----------



## WildPrGardens (Mar 8, 2014)

Buying out a small beekeeper is one of the best ways to get started.

This sounds like a good size and an excellant deal.
They don't happen at the right time or place very often.

Then you can get some hands on advice from an experienced beek when he brings the bees.

I would again advise getting two colonies set up to start.


----------



## farmnewbie (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you! I think I am going to go for it!! Can't wait!


----------



## Beulah_Land (Mar 24, 2014)

Just a reminder...because of things like mites and foul brood, many states require that anything other than new hives be inspected before being sold and transported. It gets a lot more complicated if you move the hives and colonies across state lines. 

Keep in mind that the ladies can travel within a 5 mile radius of their colony. You do not want to bring foul brood, mites, etc... into your neighbors colonies.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I always buy new equipment. Why take a chance on introducing something to your bee yard.


----------



## Beulah_Land (Mar 24, 2014)

My thoughts exactly! There are enough critters to cause problems for a colony without buying more!


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

I would have to question why the guy that had 3 hives overwinter and then bought 3 packages is NOW selling them? Is he moving, is he getting out of bees, why is he selling them?

I think he is hoping for somebody to come along and buy his bees at an expensive price. A package of bees you can get for $100.00. For another $100.00 or so, you can get the 2 brood boxes, frames, lid, and bottom.

It's still early enough in your area that you can catch some swarms and get "free" bees. You just need to get a hive body with frames, lid, and bottom board and set it up in an area that is interesting enough for a swarm.

I would suggest you find a local beekeeper in your area. They can help you get set up and mentor you.


----------



## farmnewbie (Apr 18, 2014)

rainesridgefarm said:


> I have a friend in Stephenson county whose husband just pasted away. They have enough equipment for 4 double deep hives with supers and a uncapper and a 4 frame hand crank extractor, smoker and veil for sale for $500.
> 
> I can get you the bees. PM if you want her number. I am bringing up nucs in the middle of may for $140 each.



I think I am going to go for this deal. I know it is also buying used hives but I will ask questions and hopefully I will be good to go with no problems with pests, then buy the nucs too. 
Seems like a really good deal to me. But then again I'm just a beginner.....


----------



## GeoCitizen (Feb 24, 2014)

You're a gal after my own heart. I start projects when I think I know 50% of what I'm doing. I would recommend Bee Keeping for Dummies. It's a good starter book. If you keep low expectations on honey production, you'll find the bees are fairly forgiving about mistakes. The mites and other problems affecting our bees are more opportunistic and will definitely exploit your inexperience. As long as you understand the bee's enemies are already at the gate, you'll be fine starting with little to no experience. I wouldn't buy an existing hive as a new beekeeper. You're just depriving yourself of so much valuable learning. You can't buy experience and the lessons learned by doing it yourself.


----------

